# Odd thing to find in a swarm?



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm 99.9% sure it's a drone.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Nope, not a drone. The photo shows a dead queen. However, she may not have been the only queen in your swarm. Many times more than one queen will depart with a swarm. Other times swarms leaving their respective colonies and flying in the same vicinity, will cluster together. The queens will sort themselves out later. Hopefully, your dead queen is just evidence of sorting.


----------



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks joe, here's hopeing on the brightside


----------



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

UPDATE

Week and a half later, I can confirm eggs are being laid, so the queen that was dead was a dud! All is right in the hive.


----------



## mtndewluvr (Oct 28, 2012)

I had the same exact thing happen to me this year on two different swarm calls...interesting!


----------

